# Saturday Canoe Trip This Summer?



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well.. it's almost that time of year again. I think this year I'm going to splurge and get a kayak that I've been jonsing for.

For the most part I have saturday mornings free... and I intend to actually get up and do something, now that my "lazy" days are over. I was thinking it'd be fun for some of us to meet occasionally and float down the Little Miami, Mad, and Great Miami/White water rivers (I like the White water the most).

What would be even better is if two of us had trucks, and both had kayaks (trying to make the significant other get a kayak so I can let someone borrow it hehe) and put in and took out ourselves so we won't have to pay Morgans or whomever.

So anyone enjoy canoeing and might want to make a trip of it? It'd be kinda cool to find our own type of Moss and sell it for ridiculous prices haha!

If anyone is interested in the model.. here's a quick video on it. I'm a huge fisherman, and I stumbled upon the first kayak designed around FISHING... rather than adapting a kayak to fish... check out the video.. kinda cool!

http://nativewatercraft.net/tipstechniques.html


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

As long we're going to include a hardscape and native species collection, right?  Oh, and beer...don't forget that.

I should be getting my van fixed up soon, and you could probably fit a boat inside or on top, so I'd be willing to offer its services.

Sunburns and hang-overs, here I come!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Sunburns and hang-overs, here I come!


That's all a part of cabrewing! Most places have campsites too for afterwards.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like a good time just let us know what date you are looking to do it. As far as the kayak goes im not sure if it would fit in the back of my car.


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> If anyone is interested in the model.. here's a quick video on it. I'm a huge fisherman, and I stumbled upon the first kayak designed around FISHING... rather than adapting a kayak to fish... check out the video.. kinda cool!
> 
> http://nativewatercraft.net/tipstechniques.html


I wonder what would happen if you hooked a 40 lb muskie in one of those? Hope they are buoyant. Who would catch who?

http://kymuskie.com/photoalbum.shtml


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Jonathan, 
After playing on the new Kayak in both the Great Miami as well as Rush Run.. and standing in it.. I'd say that if I was seated and in an area where the Muskie could run (as opposed to Rush run with so many trees he'd tangle me up in a second)... I could get him in with a net. Now if it was a 70lb Blue Cat... I'd probably be in another state after he pulled me all over the water!

Love the Kayak, now I have to add some rod holders and go catfishing!


----------

